# #1



## Utahyounggun (Nov 5, 2014)

Here's my #1 for the season. The guy in the middle. Bottom right buck is #2.


----------



## Bowhunter50 (Oct 14, 2014)

Nice bucks. What hunt are you going after them

Edit: just realized this is the archery section. Never mind I figured it out on my own ha


----------



## Utahyounggun (Nov 5, 2014)

I actually am dedicated Hunter and haven't pushed the buck to hard in hopes of killing him for sure on the muzzy hunt.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

Wow, you have found a few great bucks for the general. Last year you didn't even know where to go, and now you have scouted out some monsters. Good Job.


----------



## fletcher (Jul 9, 2014)

Nice Bucks!


----------



## Utahyounggun (Nov 5, 2014)

I know this unit well. The wasatch front last year was the new expierence!


----------

